# Cover Muzzleloader barrel???



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

ok......I have been trying to make sure that my barrel was in good shape because fo the bullets fitting tight....and I noticed that when there is a bullet in the barrel you can still see daylight past the bullet. The base of the bullet does not expand until the powder is fired....

So the question is....do you need to put something over the barrel to keep moisture, snow, or rain out of the barrel to keep the power from drawing moisture??

What would you use....a balloon or something like that...

I have been reading about the blackhorn 209 and some people have said it was fine at the range but they had failure while out hunting....I thought maybe they got the power wet from not covering the barrel....


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You cann use an un lubed condom or a baloon. Cat's in the sand box usually cover the barrels of their weapons.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've used electrical tape in the past. This year I used saran wrap and a rubber band.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

or a big glob of bore butter...it would take hours for water to get thru that stuff...btw when your sitting in your stand lay the gun accross your lap insted of pointing up in the air


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Take hospital rubber/latex gloves and cut the fingers off of them and slide one over the barrel. They work pretty good.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

POM72, I can't help but ask how you saw light around the bullet? Did you use a mirror, or look into the barrel of a loaded rifle? I don't think that is a good practice to get into. That being said, I'd try a piece of sandwich bag, or plastic wrap held on with a rubberband.


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

I had the gun disassembled.....and was polishing the barrel......I would load just a bullet to see how tight it would load and if the polishing was helping any...I had a bullet in the barrel and looked up from the breech end and seen light past the bullet...

the only time I look down a loaded gun is when I piss the old lady off...lol


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

bobk said:


> I've used electrical tape in the past. This year I used saran wrap and a rubber band.



Been doing that since the 1st. year I had smoke pole= NEVER ANY PROBLEMS


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Were you seeing the rifleing of the barrel around the bullet. That would let light around it. As far as keeping the powder dry, I always used a sandwich bag and a little elec. tape.to hold it in place.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

These are all good ideas, thanks for sharing. Ive seen the "barrel condoms" for sale, but never used them. I have had at least one occassion where I was hunting a heavy rain all day and when I went to fire at a deer it took several caps to get her to ignite. 

Has anyone noticed any change in accuracy with any of these covers??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> These are all good ideas, thanks for sharing. Ive seen the "barrel condoms" for sale, but never used them. I have had at least one occassion where I was hunting a heavy rain all day and when I went to fire at a deer it took several caps to get her to ignite.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any change in accuracy with any of these covers??


I shot a deer at 142 yards and it had no effect on the accuracy at all. Hit her exactly where I was aiming.That was with saran wrap.


----------

